#  Erste Hilfe >   Erste Hilfe Kurse / Realistische Unfalldarstellung >

## Kaeks

Heiho! 
Ich war, als ich noch ein bissel kleiner war, mal im Jugendrotkreuz. Dort hatten wir eine extra Gruppe für Realistische Unfalldarstellung (RUD) gehabt. Man hat dort unter anderem Verletzungen geschminkt und diese auf beispielsweise Erste Hilfe Kursen mimisch dargestellt und die Teilnehmer mussten "helfen". Ich weiß noch, das es mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht hatte und ich auch Erste Hilfe technisch sehr, sehr viel behalten habe. Ich halte es auch für sehr sinnvoll neben dem ganzen Theorie auch ein bisschen Praxis anzubieten. Leider wurde das Projekt meines Wissens nach bei uns eingestellt... 
Neben den Erste Hilfe Kursen hat man auch Übungsfälle für die Freiwillige Feuerwehr oder angehende Physiotherapeuten organisiert. So richtig schön mit demolierten Autos (Kurz vorher einfach mal einen Gabelstapler besorgt, welcher erstmal die Autos durch die Gegend geworfen hatte^^), und Rauchpatronen etc. 
Mich würde mal interessieren ob es auch sowas bei euch in den Städten gibt? Und wenn ja ob es euch was gebracht hat?   :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Diese Art der Kurse (RUD) werden klar immer noch angeboten.
Bei den Ausbildungen die ich wärend meiner Wehrübungen halte, lege ich großen wert auf eine realistische Darstellung von Verletzten  :Smiley:  
So mit Gehacktem als Hirn, groben Bratwürsten mit Kunstblut gefüllt als Gedärme...  :Smiley: 
Echte Knochen die am Unterarm/ Waden- oder Schienbein heraus schauen.... usw 
Die Fülle der Möglichkeiten ist hier nahezu unerschöpflich, die Gesichtsfarben der "Helfer" allerdings auch... HAHAHAHA
Ich weiß das ist ein bisschen gemein, allerdings nichts ist so gut wie richtig Vorbereitung auf ein mögliches (Unfall) Ereigniss.

----------


## Kaeks

Hehe am tollsten sind aber immernoch die Verbrennungen... da hat man so ewig lange gebraucht mit den einzelnen Latexschichten, und dem Trockenföhnen! Und wenn man sich dann nicht rasiert hatte... 
Das habe ich mal bei jemanden über den kompletten Oberkörper und linken Arm geschminkt. Richtige Kunstwerke entstehen dabei ^^ 
Oder ich weiß noch, dass gerade am ersten Tag eines Kurses teilweise richtige Überredungs.... äääh Mimkunst gebraucht wurde damit sich endlich jemand mal aufrafft um zu helfen! Obwohl es dann auch immer viel Spaß gemacht hat, einfach mal wegen einer kleinen Schnittwunde in Ohnmacht zu fallen =)

----------


## spokes

mir haben da schon immer die Bilder gereicht.  
Warum wurde bloß danach immer Schocklage geübt? Warum war ich dann immer diejenige, die dann das "Opfer" war?  :cool_5:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Bilder sind immer ein Renner (allerdings nicht für alle).
Ich spreche das IMMER vor den Unterrichten an, wenn dort Bilder vorkommen, die hmm nicht etwas für Jedermann sind...
Die die schon wissen dass das nix für sie ist oder meinen das ihnen schlecht wird dürfen sich gleich an die Tür setzten oder die Augen zumachen - ich sage an wenn ein Bild kommt.
Was ich nicht mag ist, wenn jemand über einen anderen lacht nur weil er es nicht sehen kann.
Ich habe einen gewissen Fundus an Bildern die sicherlich nicht für jedermann etwas sind.
Vom "normalen" Verkehrsunfall bis hin zu Minenverletzten... von der Einsatzstelle über den OP und z.T. auch danach.

----------


## spokes

:s_thumbup:    
diverse Ausbilder (1. Hilfe, Lehrer, Lehrbetrieb) wollten mir in den Kursen das nie so recht glauben... Bis zum ersten Bild (Stichverletzung, Amputation). Dann nahm meine Gesichtsfarbe die Farbe eines Mozarellas an. Dann durfte ich auch weg schauen...   
In den späteren Kursen war das nie ein Thema. Da wurde es auch vorher thematisiert. Mittlerweile geht es zum Glück. Da werde ich nur noch leicht blass  :Grin: , kann es mir aber halbwegs anschauen (also ganz kurzer Blick,für einen ersten Eindruck reicht es).  
Zum Glück falle ich im realen dann erst hinterher um (sehr nervig), bzw. habe noch nie Schwerverletzte versorgen müssen.

----------


## Kaeks

Bilder finde ich persönlich auch wesentlich schlimmer als RUD! ich mein der erste Moment ist ist eventuell erschreckend.. aber man merkt ja doch recht schnell, dass es Schauspielerei ist. Und bei den Bildern weiß man einfach das sie nicht gestellt sind... beziehungsweise wurde uns gesagt das diese NICHT gestellt sind.

----------


## spokes

es wurde immer direkt, wenn auch nur im Nebensatz, erwähnt, das es reale Bilder sind.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Naja wenn man die Darstellungen richtig Fotografiert merkt das keiner ob es echt ist oder nicht  :Smiley:

----------

